# Spain for a year



## Trvlngyrl (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello all, we are a family of four( kids 11&12) hoping to move to Spain for a year. The goal is to experience the Spanish culture and to learn the language. We will be applying for non lucrative visas. My husband is retired and I will commute to work back in the states every other month as I am a flight attendant. If we are fortunate enough to be granted visas, the ideal location would be great for families, good public transport, and weather ideal for outdoor activities. School is very important, however I've come to understand that with state schools, it is more or less a situation where you get in where they can fit you in. I've read may a post about the language difficulty for older children and the likelihood that they will fall behind. I am hoping to find tutors for all of us and will be supplementing with online education from our US school. Can anyone give suggestions on where to live? We have spent time in Madrid and loved it, but it is a bit too chilly for us in the winters (sorry but we are Floridians). We have also enjoyed time in Denia, but would prefer a place with fewer expats as the goal is to gain some Spanish. Sorry for the long tale. Please suggest away. Hoping to move in July but will be visitig the Malaga area this March.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi 

I guess being near an air port that dose international flights would be good for you ?

We live just a little inland of Alicante , but it can get a bit cold here too ! 

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Trvlngyrl said:


> Hello all, we are a family of four( kids 11&12) hoping to move to Spain for a year. The goal is to experience the Spanish culture and to learn the language. We will be applying for non lucrative visas. My husband is retired and I will commute to work back in the states every other month as I am a flight attendant. If we are fortunate enough to be granted visas, the ideal location would be great for families, good public transport, and weather ideal for outdoor activities. School is very important, however I've come to understand that with state schools, it is more or less a situation where you get in where they can fit you in. I've read may a post about the language difficulty for older children and the likelihood that they will fall behind. I am hoping to find tutors for all of us and will be supplementing with online education from our US school. Can anyone give suggestions on where to live? We have spent time in Madrid and loved it, but it is a bit too chilly for us in the winters (sorry but we are Floridians). We have also enjoyed time in Denia, but would prefer a place with fewer expats as the goal is to gain some Spanish. Sorry for the long tale. Please suggest away. Hoping to move in July but will be visitig the Malaga area this March.


yes - it would be very difficult at their age to cope in Spanish school unless they are already fluent Spanish speakers - though if the idea is immersion for a year it might be worth it for the chance to be immersed in the language

yes they'd fall behind, almost certainly - but you could still do the online education to try to keep them up with their school back in the US

if you did go that route, it isn't so much a case of 'where they can fit you in' - schools have geographical catchment areas, but you can request other schools & if there is room they will take you

one point though - home schooling isn't exactly legal in Spain - & being here on a visa, you'll be 'on the radar' so the children would certainly be expected to be attending school - if not state school, then private fee-paying International school


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes - it would be very difficult at their age to cope in Spanish school unless they are already fluent Spanish speakers - though if the idea is immersion for a year it might be worth it for the chance to be immersed in the language
> 
> yes they'd fall behind, almost certainly - but you could still do the online education to try to keep them up with their school back in the US
> 
> ...


Can you work and go in and out of the country on a non lucrative visa?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's a recent thread that may help
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/667241-where-spain.html


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Can you work and go in and out of the country on a non lucrative visa?


she won't be working in Spain.... so probably

but she'd need to check the tax implications for sure - she'd be tax resident here


----------



## Trvlngyrl (Feb 25, 2015)

I've thought about the tax consequences and I don't have a clear idea. I'm assuming that because I will not be there for a full tax year I will not be a tax resident. That being said, you know what they say about assuming. I will seek the advice of a tax consultant. Better safe, than sorry. I will take a look at the thread where in Spain. I'm a bit nervous about the kids adapting to a new school bit looking forward to the adventure. Thank you all for your input.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Trvlngyrl said:


> I've thought about the tax consequences and I don't have a clear idea. I'm assuming that because I will not be there for a full tax year I will not be a tax resident. That being said, you know what they say about assuming. I will seek the advice of a tax consultant. Better safe, than sorry. I will take a look at the thread where in Spain. I'm a bit nervous about the kids adapting to a new school bit looking forward to the adventure. Thank you all for your input.


I posted on another thread "check out Xativa" as reading your thoughts there is a good English school there that may suit your needs better. (?)


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I think no matter where you go in Spain it will be pretty chilly in the winter. I wish I could find the thread from just a few days ago where people here in southern Spain were talking about how cold it is IN the houses. No central heat = very chilly houses! But assuming you can accept that, you would probably want to be in southern or eastern Spain, where it's warmest. 

I think another major consideration for you should be how easy it is to get to Madrid or Barcelona, since you'll be flying back to the States so frequently. (Flights to the States only leave from Madrid or Barcelona.) The cities in southern or eastern Spain that link well to Madrid or Barcelona via plane or fast speed AVE train are Malaga, Seville, Cordoba, Valencia and Alicante. (Help me out here, forum members, if I've missed someplace.) Keep in mind that in the Valencia region they speak Valenciano as their main language, so in school your kids would be dealing with Valenciano as well as Spanish. 

I'm pretty sure it would be a MAJOR struggle for your kids in school, considering their limited ability in Spanish. They'd have 9-10 courses with no electives (usually Spanish, math, science, history, English, art, music, technology, PE, ethics). There's LOTS of homework and tests, and lots of rote memorization. Many Spanish kids struggle, even with tutoring. But if you're willing to chalk it up as a one year learning experience, realizing that your kids will probably fall behind, and if your kids are resiliant and open to the challenge, then go for it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kalohi said:


> I think no matter where you go in Spain it will be pretty chilly in the winter. I wish I could find the thread from just a few days ago where people here in southern Spain were talking about how cold it is IN the houses. No central heat = very chilly houses! But assuming you can accept that, you would probably want to be in southern or eastern Spain, where it's warmest.


That was the biggest shock for me when we moved to Spain - it was freeeeeezzzzing!!!! 

We thought (WRONGLY) that it would be fairly mild in the winter. Well, maybe its not quite as cold as the UK - altho not far off. The houses rarely have central heating, there are cold tiles everywhere and they simply arent built to be warm, so heating tends to cost a lot and isnt terribly effective. Also, there were several mornings when I'd be scraping ice off the car windscreen to do the school run. We lived inland of the costa del sol (Alhaurin de la Torre)

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

kalohi said:


> I think no matter where you go in Spain it will be pretty chilly in the winter. I wish I could find the thread from just a few days ago where people here in southern Spain were talking about how cold it is IN the houses. No central heat = very chilly houses! But assuming you can accept that, you would probably want to be in southern or eastern Spain, where it's warmest.
> 
> I think another major consideration for you should be how easy it is to get to Madrid or Barcelona, since you'll be flying back to the States so frequently. (Flights to the States only leave from Madrid or Barcelona.) The cities in southern or eastern Spain that link well to Madrid or Barcelona via plane or fast speed AVE train are Malaga, Seville, Cordoba, Valencia and Alicante. (Help me out here, forum members, if I've missed someplace.) Keep in mind that in the Valencia region they speak Valenciano as their main language, so in school your kids would be dealing with Valenciano as well as Spanish.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it would be a MAJOR struggle for your kids in school, considering their limited ability in Spanish. They'd have 9-10 courses with no electives (usually Spanish, math, science, history, English, art, music, technology, PE, ethics). There's LOTS of homework and tests, and lots of rote memorization. Many Spanish kids struggle, even with tutoring. But if you're willing to chalk it up as a one year learning experience, realizing that your kids will probably fall behind, and if your kids are resiliant and open to the challenge, then go for it.


You missed Granada which has direct flights to London City, Barcelona and Madrid plus to the African enclaves and to the Mediterranean islands, France and Germany


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

You're right, I forgot Granada (how could I forget beautiful Granada!) although I don't know if Granada is much warmer than Madrid in the winter.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

kalohi said:


> You're right, I forgot Granada (how could I forget beautiful Granada!) although I don't know if Granada is much warmer than Madrid in the winter.


No, it's bl**dy cold when there is snow on the mountains, the cold air just pours down into the city but I was thinking more of the airport as a gateway. It is a small regional airport (with customs and immigration facilities) and getting in and out is much faster. CHeck-in is up to 20 mins before departure, getting out is roughly 20 mins after landing if you have checked baggage to pick up (5-10 mins if you only have hand baggage).


----------



## Trvlngyrl (Feb 25, 2015)

Kalohi and JoJo.....ugh you just made packing a little trickier. Now I gotta include all those winter clothes I was hoping to leave behind. :} Looks like we will be looking on the coast near Malaga. I am going to try to stay within an hours drive of the airport. Any suggestions?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Trvlngyrl said:


> Kalohi and JoJo.....ugh you just made packing a little trickier. Now I gotta include all those winter clothes I was hoping to leave behind. :} Looks like we will be looking on the coast near Malaga. I am going to try to stay within an hours drive of the airport. Any suggestions?


In that case la Cala de Mijas.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Trvlngyrl said:


> I've thought about the tax consequences and I don't have a clear idea. I'm assuming that because I will not be there for a full tax year I will not be a tax resident. That being said, you know what they say abo ut assuming. I will seek the advice of a tax consultant. Better safe, than sorry. I will take a look at the thread where in Spain. I'm a bit nervous about the kids adapting to a new school bit looking forward to the adventure. Thank you all for your input.


After 183 days you are considered tax resident for the whole year, even if you don't stay .


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, after 183 days you will be tax resident, no question. You will be required to pay tax on any income you receive which will include money you transfer from a bank in USA. You might want to talk to a tax advisor to get some advice. Your only choice, if your children are not fluent Spanish speakers, will be International school, it seems to me. At their age they simply won't understand what is happening. Unless they are fluent in Spanish, of course...


----------



## Gareth54 (Nov 8, 2014)

thrax said:


> Yes, after 183 days you will be tax resident, no question. You will be required to pay tax on any income you receive which will include money you transfer from a bank in USA. You might want to talk to a tax advisor to get some advice. Your only choice, if your children are not fluent Spanish speakers, will be International school, it seems to me. At their age they simply won't understand what is happening. Unless they are fluent in Spanish, of course...


Yes but that is the total number of days per financial year. If you are working every other month in the States, depending on which months they are you might be able to stay under that limit. Just a thought.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Gareth54 said:


> Yes but that is the total number of days per financial year. If you are working every other month in the States, depending on which months they are you might be able to stay under that limit. Just a thought.


Yes that is true but my impression was that the OP was staying for a full year.


----------



## Trvlngyrl (Feb 25, 2015)

Thrax, thanks for the info. Sounds like I really need to research the tax implications. From what I've gathered the Spanish tax rate is much higher than what we pay in the US.


----------



## Trvlngyrl (Feb 25, 2015)

thrax said:


> Yes that is true but my impression was that the OP was staying for a full year.


Just for a school year.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Trvlngyrl said:


> Just for a school year.


But that is still nine months - well over 183 days


----------



## Trvlngyrl (Feb 25, 2015)

baldilocks said:


> But that is still nine months - well over 183 days


I will be looking to see if it's 183 days period or if it's 183 days in a single tax year meaning Jan to Dec. In that case we would not be there for more than 183 days un a tax year. Anybody been on that situation?


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Trvlngyrl said:


> Hello all, we are a family of four( kids 11&12) hoping to move to Spain for a year. The goal is to experience the Spanish culture and to learn the language. We will be applying for non lucrative visas. My husband is retired and I will commute to work back in the states every other month as I am a flight attendant. If we are fortunate enough to be granted visas, the ideal location would be great for families, good public transport, and weather ideal for outdoor activities. School is very important, however I've come to understand that with state schools, it is more or less a situation where you get in where they can fit you in. I've read may a post about the language difficulty for older children and the likelihood that they will fall behind. I am hoping to find tutors for all of us and will be supplementing with online education from our US school. Can anyone give suggestions on where to live? We have spent time in Madrid and loved it, but it is a bit too chilly for us in the winters (sorry but we are Floridians). We have also enjoyed time in Denia, but would prefer a place with fewer expats as the goal is to gain some Spanish. Sorry for the long tale. Please suggest away. Hoping to move in July but will be visitig the Malaga area this March.




I just don't understand what the children will get out of this, except a year of misery.

It doesn't matter how much Spanish tuition they get, their language skills will be nowhere near the level needed to study all the required subjects in Spanish. They will struggle in an International school, but have absolutely no chance in a state school. 

Apart from a whole different curriculum, they have to deal with being away from their own friends and trying to fit in with new people. You are proposing they go to school all day, then face lots of homework in a language they don't understand and parents who are not in a position to help......then have Spanish language tuition ......then do their US schoolwork.......

When exactly will they have time or energy to enjoy the outdoors?

On top of all that, they then face another difficult year trying to fit back in with their old friends in the US and catch up with their US curriculum.


----------

